# quick mercury vapor question



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Shockdoc said:


> Got a forgotten municipal owned 400 watt GE flood light mounted on a utility pole. Is the proper replacement for this a multi vapor bulb or a metal halide of the same ansi rating?



A lamp that is the same ANSI rating, they make both MV and MH.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

That will do it.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

If the ballast in MV, only an MV lamp will work. 

I love those old fashioned MV floodlights and streetlights. :thumbsup:


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

MTW said:


> If the ballast in MV, only an MV lamp will work.
> 
> I love those old fashioned MV floodlights and streetlights. :thumbsup:


Many of the 175 watt MH ballasts would also run 175 watt MV lamps...:thumbsup:

http://www.lighting-spot.com/pdf/%281%29%20175W%20MH%20M57%20MULTI-5%2060HZ.pdf



.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

It's a early 1970s unit. My boy stuck a 400 hps bulb in it . I taught him gold sticker hps, blue or no sticker MV.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Shockdoc said:


> Got a forgotten municipal owned 400 watt GE flood light mounted on a utility pole. Is the proper replacement for this a multi vapor bulb or a metal halide of the same ansi rating?


Is that ballast code M59? Regular probe start bulb then. I mention metal halide because you bring up multi vapor which is a GE trade name for metal halide. Unless you are referring to the first makes which were direct drop ins to mercury vapor.

If the code is H33 then only a merc will work.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

meadow said:


> Is that ballast code M59? Regular probe start bulb then. I mention metal halide because you bring up multi vapor which is a GE trade name for metal halide. Unless you are referring to the first makes which were direct drop ins to mercury vapor.
> 
> I still prefer a world of black diesel emissions, cigarette smoke, mercury tstats and live electrical work.
> 
> If the code is H33 then only a merc will work.


I have not been up there. Friend who has a tree truck was up there. When his bulb replacement proved ineffective I was asked . I mentioned multi vapor cause, I thought mercury vapor has been outlawed and banned and multi vapor was the new replacement for existing fixtures. I personally liked the original uncoated clear mercury bulbs color.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Sorry my preference ended up in meadows quote box.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Shockdoc said:


> I have not been up there. Friend who has a tree truck was up there. When his bulb replacement proved ineffective I was asked . I mentioned multi vapor cause, I thought mercury vapor has been outlawed and banned and multi vapor was the new replacement for existing fixtures. I personally liked the original uncoated clear mercury bulbs color.



It might not work since a metal halide bulb wont start well or at all on a Mercury vapor ballast. The difference is that the metal halide ballast has slots in the core (if I remember right) that cause a higher open circuit voltage. The OCV on a mercury ballast is about 235 volts while that of a metal halide is about 280 volt rms with a higher (sharper) peak. The ruining properties are the same though.


Mercury vapor bulbs can still be purchased just not the ballasts. Worse come to worse a new probe start ballast or a PH ballast with the igniter disabled will replace an MV ballast. 


As for the clear mercs:  ...just my opinion.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

meadow said:


> As for the clear mercs:  ...just my opinion.


I'll still take it over LED. :thumbup:


----------

